
SoftBank’s Vision Fund Won’t Alter Its Investment Strategy - JumpCrisscross
https://www.wsj.com/articles/softbank-vision-fund-wont-alter-its-investment-strategy-cfo-says-11573089574?mod=rsswn
======
quaquaqua1
Fool me once, shame on... shame on you. Fool me twice... the point is, you
can't get fooled again.

